# Live bait grounds in Sydney Harbour



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I am looking for a place to get yakkas and the like around Balmoral and Middle Head. I have heard that the rocky outcrop at Balmoral is a good spot for yakkas but I was wondering if anyone knows of any others? I have seen baitballs on the sounder around the moorings so I would assume it would be productive all around here - can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Dean,

The most reliable area I know for bait around here is at Middle Head caught squid and yakkas on the harbour side of the reef that runs out from Middle Head towards North Head. A sabiki rig baited with very small pieces of squid was the go for the yakkas.

There are some good kelp beds between the Sea Cadets compound and HMAS Penguin that should produce something.

I have seen good bait balls in the Balmoral moorings on the sounder as you have noted but never bothered to fish them. I have had some good tailor and silver trevally trolling the moorings so I would assume something is holding the fish there.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Lloyd; I intend to have a go tomorrow if the weather clears a bit. I will let you know how it goes.

Can you just clarify where you are referring to? On the picture below I have indicated where I think you might be referring to, but I also think I might be thinking too far around the corner.


----------

